# New Fence System For Williams and Hussey



## james3891

I own these same guides for my ShopFox molder and I can attest that they work excellently. The gentleman that designed them had to make some modifications to make them fit the ShopFox, but he's got those kinks worked out. The first thing I'd do when buying either a ShopFox or W&H molder is to go ahead and throw away the guides that come with it. I took mine back to the store where I bought the molding machine to gave them back. They are an absolute "piece of junk". These make the job so much easier.


----------

